# girlfriend expecting.....what benefits is she due?



## galwaydude (9 Jul 2009)

as it says..my gf is expecting and is moving in with me....or would we better to say were not together and let her claim her benifits..which works out more?? i earn 30k yr have own house...


----------



## niceoneted (9 Jul 2009)

*Re: girlfriend expecting.....what benifits is she due?*

fI she moves in with you and says she is not living with you, she will be committing fraud. She should not lie when making any applications to SW.


----------



## gebbel (9 Jul 2009)

*Re: girlfriend expecting.....what benifits is she due?*



galwaydude said:


> as it says..my gf is expecting and is moving in with me....or would we better to say were not together and let her claim her benifits..which works out more?? i earn 30k yr have own house...



If you are looking for social welfare fraud advice then take a hike. Questions like yours drive me nuts. Potential SW fraudsters like yourself are bleeding this state dry.


----------



## Vinnie_cork (9 Jul 2009)

*Re: girlfriend expecting.....what benifits is she due?*

Pay for your own dam baby. You decided to have it, why should I pay for it?

This is why Social welfare should be inspected and cut. People are screwing it for all they are "Entitled to"


----------



## rory22 (9 Jul 2009)

*Re: girlfriend expecting.....what benifits is she due?*

Galwaydude, why do you think people will be happy to help you rip off the system? It seems your looking for advice on how to swindle money out of an already streched welfare budget. 

I agree with gebble & Vinnie cork - You're on 30K, have your own house - don't expect the tax payer to subsidies you.


----------



## galwaydude (10 Jul 2009)

*Re: girlfriend expecting.....what benifits is she due?*

just to make this clear i am not now nor in future lookin to fraud the tax system which i pay into. im just asking what benifits will she be due when she moves in with me compared to what shed get if she was on her own. i have no intention of frauding the system which sooooooo badly needs help from ppl like me which is in a position to help restore national finances. if i worded my first post wrongly im sorry ...looking at it ..it does look that way. apologies


----------



## micheller (10 Jul 2009)

*Re: girlfriend expecting.....what benifits is she due?*



galwaydude said:


> im just asking what benifits will she be due when she moves in with me compared to what shed get if she was on her own.



Em, she's not on her own though, is she? Why not move in together as you seem to have intended and enjoy this time in your life.

If she is working, she will receive 26wks Maternity Benefit which is up to 280 a week. Once the baby is born she will be entitled to claim Childrens Allowance also.

Best of luck.


----------



## ml10 (10 Jul 2009)

*Re: girlfriend expecting.....what benifits is she due?*

Rite, this country is in a state as it is and nw you and your girlfriend want to pretend that you's aren't together so she can get social welfare benefit.  That's lovely, like there is people out there who can't genuinely work because of disabilities or are on their own with kids and aren't all lucky to own houses and have good paying jobs it is these people whose benefits are already being ut although they really need it. But if you want some advise here it goes, you's can pretend you's are not together and she can get all the benefits she would be entitiled to if single, your name can either be put on the birt cert or not, if it is on the birt cert the social will chase you for maintenance, your earnings will be taken into account and they would make a decision on what would be paid, this in turn would be deducted form her benefits.  Or you can leave the father part of the birt cert as unknown, she can get what she's entitled to, you won't have to worry about maintenance but if ya's decide to get married you have to adopt your own child and if you's get caught claiming this money by fraud you will have to pay it back to the state, nice isn't it.... There was a girl up d north before xmas caught and she had to go to prison for awhile and pay d state back and now she's getting nothing, I think you should do the decent thing though move her in and support her and the baby until she is ready to go back to work and leave the people who really need it to get benefits.


----------



## LS400 (10 Jul 2009)

*Re: girlfriend expecting.....what benifits is she due?*

Galwaydude, I dont think you ment it to be such an, in your face type post, but most people having a baby use to enjoy the prospects of the arrival. These days its what can I milk this sleepy state for.   Your in a comfortable position financially, do what you think is the right thing to do.


----------



## T_Virus (10 Jul 2009)

*Re: girlfriend expecting.....what benifits is she due?*

Can I just reiterate what people here already said - why should your girlfriend let benefits and their amounts decide whether or not she moves in with you? If she wants to move in with you, then she should. If she doesn't want to then she shouldn't. 

It's a bit different if she was to get less benefits living with you and you couldn't support her on your wage, at which point it would make more sense that the mother keep her current arrangement for the child's sake. That said, if you couldn't afford to support the child then you've just got another question to ask yourself 

I apologise if I wasn't any help in reference to your original question about benefits, but I really can see the point of the other posters.


----------



## annet (10 Jul 2009)

*Re: girlfriend expecting.....what benifits is she due?*



galwaydude said:


> as it says..my gf is expecting and is moving in with me....or would we better to say were not together and let her claim her benifits..which works out more?? i earn 30k yr have own house...


 
For starters congrats on the news! You dont say whether you gf is working.... if she is she may be entitled to receive Maternity Benefit.  Her entitlement will not be affected.  I dont know her due date - but the childcare grant is also in existence - although plans are afoot to abolish it in 2010.  If she is not entitled to Maternity Benefit - she could claim Supplementary Welfare Allowance.  That is a means tested payment - based on household income.  This means your and your gf income will be assessed together.  After the baby is born she can put in an application for one parent family payment however this payment is for lone parents who are not supported by one parent of the child.  The baby would be entitled to child benefit - rumours are afoot they are going to tax or means test this payment to target resources at those most in need. Irrespective of whether you are living in the same or different household, you will have to declare this to the Department for the purposes of investigating the OFP claim.  These type of systems are regularly reviewed by the control unit of the DSFA - which is their fraud squad.


----------



## annet (10 Jul 2009)

*Re: girlfriend expecting.....what benifits is she due?*

I made it clear that eligibility for OFP is when the child is not supported by one parent.  People have the right to information - and then they make informed decisions.  It follows that people then become accountable for decisions based on informed knowledge.  Obviously, persons who are supported and in relationships with the father of the child are not eligible for OFP - it only comes into play if and when a couple decides to split up and the child then becomes unsupported by one parent... these types of incidents do happen.


----------



## galwaydude (12 Jul 2009)

lke i sed before im not here to milk the state. im trying to get the infomation available so we can make a decison on whats best for our child. thanks you for all you comments


----------



## heretohelp (12 Jul 2009)

*Re: girlfriend expecting.....what benifits is she due?*



ml10 said:


> Or you can leave the father part of the birt cert as unknown, she can get what she's entitled to, you won't have to worry about maintenance but if ya's decide to get married you have to adopt your own child and if you's get caught claiming this money by fraud you will have to pay it back to the state, nice isn't it....


 
I just want to point out that just because a fathers name is not on a birth cert , and if at a later date the dad wants to put his name on the cert he does NOT  have to adopt his own child. One alteration to enter a name on a birth cert is allowed by the registrar of births, i know this from experience.


----------



## niceoneted (12 Jul 2009)

What's best for your child is probably that both parents are around all the time - except for work and the likes - and that you give it all the love and attention that it needs.


----------



## mosstown (12 Jul 2009)

your baby, your expense - seems simple to me ! - face up to your responsibilities and that includes paying your share i am afraid otherwise dont go around planting seeds !


----------



## micheller (13 Jul 2009)

niceoneted said:


> what's best for your child is probably that both parents are around all the time - except for work and the likes - and that you give it all the love and attention that it needs.



+1


----------



## Joanne1 (13 Jul 2009)

Surely there is nothing to think about here.  You have a job and a home.  Do the honest thing and support your child.


----------



## csirl (13 Jul 2009)

> I made it clear that eligibility for OFP is when the child is not supported by one parent.


 
In this case we know the child has a father who is working, so whether voluntarily or through court order, the child will be supported.


----------



## michaelm (14 Jul 2009)

Joanne1 said:


> Surely there is nothing to think about here.  You have a job and a home.  Do the honest thing and support your child.


The above is the best answer to your query.  You should do your own research on revenue.ie welfare.ie and citizensinformation.ie

Unfortunately our welfare and tax system is such that it can act to keep financially struggling families apart rather than encourage them to form a solid family unit.


----------



## galwaydude (14 Jul 2009)

michaelm said:


> The above is the best answer to your query. You should do your own research on revenue.ie welfare.ie and citizensinformation.ie
> 
> Isnt the whole point of this site so as to make it easier than to "do your own research" ???????????????


----------



## dereko1969 (14 Jul 2009)

yes it is, don't understand the point of his post


----------



## michaelm (14 Jul 2009)

galwaydude said:


> Isnt the whole point of this site so as to make it easier than to "do your own research" ???????????????


Your question, attempts to backtrack notwithstanding, was essentially 'will we get more from the State if we lie about our situation'.  My answer was essentially 'most likely, but you should probably work it out yourself'.


----------

